# [SOLVED]Only 3GB memory available out of 4GB physical memory

## nextgen

I now have a total of 4 x 1GB sticks on my Asus P5B Deluxe/WiFi-AP. I can't understand why my system only has 3GB memory available. Below is a relevant part of dmidecode output, followed by memory usage and emerge info. Any insight would be appreciated.

```
Handle 0x0009, DMI type 6, 12 bytes

Memory Module Information

        Socket Designation: DIMM0

        Bank Connections: 0 1

        Current Speed: 25 ns

        Type: DIMM SDRAM

        Installed Size: 1024 MB (Double-bank Connection)

        Enabled Size: 1024 MB (Double-bank Connection)

        Error Status: OK

Handle 0x000A, DMI type 6, 12 bytes

Memory Module Information

        Socket Designation: DIMM1

        Bank Connections: 2 3

        Current Speed: 25 ns

        Type: DIMM SDRAM

        Installed Size: 1024 MB (Single-bank Connection)

        Enabled Size: 1024 MB (Single-bank Connection)

        Error Status: OK

Handle 0x000B, DMI type 6, 12 bytes

Memory Module Information

        Socket Designation: DIMM2

        Bank Connections: 4 5

        Current Speed: 25 ns

        Type: DIMM SDRAM

        Installed Size: 1024 MB (Double-bank Connection)

        Enabled Size: 1024 MB (Double-bank Connection)

        Error Status: OK

Handle 0x000C, DMI type 6, 12 bytes

Memory Module Information

        Socket Designation: DIMM3

        Bank Connections: 6 7

        Current Speed: 25 ns

        Type: DIMM SDRAM

        Installed Size: 1024 MB (Single-bank Connection)

        Enabled Size: 1024 MB (Single-bank Connection)

        Error Status: OK

```

Memory usage:

```
# free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          3021        830       2190          0         39        287

-/+ buffers/cache:        504       2516

Swap:         2059          0       2059
```

System info:

```
$ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 05 Aug 2010 11:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       3.4.6-r2, 4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA dlj-1.1 skype-eula googleearth AdobeFlash-10.1"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/X11/* /etc/ati /etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dbus-1 /etc/ekiga /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gimp /etc/gnome-vfs-2.0 /etc/init.d /etc/lynx /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/sane.d /etc/sound/events /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev /etc/xdg /usr/lib/X11/* /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/texmf"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/ http://gentoo.mirrors.tera-byte.com/ http://adelie.polymtl.ca/ http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ http://mirrors.acm.cs.rpi.edu/gentoo/ http://gentoo.llarian.net/ "

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en fr es"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 berkdb blas branding bzip2 cairo calendar cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus divx dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss emerald encode evo exif fam ffmpeg flac fortran gd gdbm gdu gif gimp glitz gmedia gnome gnome-keyring gnutls gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk iconv imagemagick ipv6 jpeg kvm lapack lcms ldap libnotify logrotate mad mailwrapper mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mtp mudflap multilib mysql nautilus ncurses netpbm nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl php png policykit postfix ppds pppd pulseaudio python qemu qt3support readline realmedia reflection scanner sdl session snmp spell spl sql sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcl tcpd threads tiff tk truetype udev unicode unzip usb v4l v4l2 vhosts vorbis webkit wmp x264 xcb xine xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="*" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en fr es" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeonhd radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Last edited by nextgen on Mon Aug 09, 2010 1:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bjlockie

Post 

```
cat /proc/meminfo
```

Does 

```
uname -a
```

 show x86_64?

[/quote]

----------

## xibo

 *bjlockie wrote:*   

> Post 
> 
> ```
> cat /proc/meminfo
> ```
> ...

 

his emerge --info show's the kernel version, and it's x86-64

i have no clue how you can't see your fourth GiB. maybe world compiled for 32bit...

what's the output of

```

#include <stdio.h>

#include <stdlib.h>

int main()

{

  printf( "%d %d", sizeof(size_t), sizeof(void*) );

  return 0;

}

```

when compiled with your portage CFLAGS?Last edited by xibo on Sun Aug 08, 2010 11:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

 *bjlockie wrote:*   

> Does 
> 
> ```
> uname -a
> ```
> ...

  *nextgen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 x86_64)
> 
> ...

 I would certainly hope that uname -a shows x86_64, since his emerge --info definitely does.

----------

## krinn

try enabling in your bios memory remap

but this might cause trouble to some onboard devices, google for P5B memory remaping

----------

## nextgen

 *krinn wrote:*   

> try enabling in your bios memory remap
> 
> but this might cause trouble to some onboard devices, google for P5B memory remaping

 

Thank you krinn. Googled your search string as per your recommendation. Top match tells me that memory remap is activated from BIOS/Advanced/Chipset/Northbridge Chipset Configuration.

Upon reboot, I now have a satisfying 4G available memory. So far, no apparent problem with onboard devices.

```
$ free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          3966        609       3357          0         57        219

-/+ buffers/cache:        332       3634

Swap:         2059          0       2059
```

Thank you all for your help!

----------

## bjlockie

 *Hu wrote:*   

>  *bjlockie wrote:*   Does 
> 
> ```
> uname -a
> ```
> ...

 

Is it not possible to change to x86_64 after the kernel is compiled?

----------

